# Uninstall a viper alarm



## tahoeguy (Oct 23, 2007)

I need help!!!
I have a 1995 toyota tocoma And there is what i belive a viper alarm model 
# 1002.
I just bought a remote starter combo w/alarm.
I need to know how unistall the viper.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Hello Tahoe guy!
Usually it's just under the drivers dash, drop the panel closest to the ignition you should see it there. All the connection, they should be just t-tapes pull the wire side of them. Then some of the t-tapes can be reused for the combo install.


----------



## caic321 (Apr 8, 2010)

Awesome. Thanks very much.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

the 5 normal ignition wires are hardwires/soldered in, i dont use T Taps for them, fail to often.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

lcurle said:


> the 5 normal ignition wires are hardwires/soldered in, i dont use T Taps for them, fail to often.


 I wouldn't splice into a brand new $50,000 Lexus wiring harness! I'm funny like that.


----------

